# Why a pouring kettle?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm pretty new round here but doing my best to absorb as much information as possible. At the moment my preference is for brewed coffee using either the aeropress or the V60 (Chemex if I have guests because I bought the bigger one). My question though is what's so great about pouring kettles? I'm interested and almost buying one because of "hype" or weight of comments from people that I see on here and other sites but I'm trying to properly understand how they're so much better. I'm pretty happy with my standard kettle and a v60, so it'd be excellent if it was even better but I'm wondering in what way that would be? It'll also help me justify it to my other half, with our first baby on the way I have competition for my wages







.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In simple terms, a more controlled pour due to the shape and size of the neck.

You have three choices as per the link below.

http://bonavitaworld.com/products/category/Kettles

The first you either fill up with your standard electric kettle and then use, or heat up on the hob on your cooker and use a thermometer to get the temp right.

Second jugets to required temp then turns off, i think?

Third, you set the temp to what you want and it holds it there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More easily controlled pour = more repeatable each time

More easily controlled pour = more even extraction across the coffee bed for say a chemex or v60


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd be surprised if you're getting the full potential of a coffee with a normal kettle in the v60. I thought I was until I got a pouring kettle and then wow! You can be precise with your pour, and if you look at any videos of the cup brewer's championship being precise is key!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Bargain.

Hario 1.2 Litre 1-Piece Stainless Steel Hario Buono Coffee Drip Kettle, Silver

by Hario

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000IGOXLS


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes gone for that one, couldn't find the electric ones anywhere


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Yes gone for that one, couldn't find the electric ones anywhere


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23591-Hario-Buono-Electric-Kettle-Brand-new-boxed


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Imagine that a regular kettle is just a regular kettle but a goose neck kettle is Bruce Willis in die hard.

Now imagine that your coffee is Hans Grubber. Clearly a regular kettle is going to be totally ineffective, but a kettle that is actually Bruce Willis is going to be quite substantially more effective.

Based on this, it should be obvious why you need a pour over kettle.

Also, something, something, something water control something something easily repeatable pours something.

Im less clear on that bit.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I always imagined my coffee to be more helpful and pleasant but definitely get your drift


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wouldn't using a teapot do pretty much the same thing of a fraction of the cost. Boil in kettle, put into clean teapot, use spout of teapot to similar effect as pouring kettle. If you can find a teapot with a more pronounced spout, even better?

Discuss .........


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Will look girly though!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Teapot would be:

heavy

fragile

sap the heat out the water

still have quite an uncontrolled flow (even at full whack pouring kettles are quite slow)

not be coffee related paraphernalia to spend money on


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, kettle spouts are usually fatter? meaning a faster pour?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Teapot pouring streams bubble and wane making for ineffectual preciseness?


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Here's a cheaper alternative if you want.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Master-Class-Stainless-Drizzler/dp/B0001IWZOU/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1430310784&sr=8-33&keywords=oil+can


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The kettle arrived a couple of days ago. I'm completely sold on it now and I've only used it 3 times. I tried a new bean (to me) from HasBean InMyMug with the v60 and was struck by how much clearer the flavours were. I can't wait to get even more practice and to watch peoples technique! Thanks all for your input!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

If you want even more control (I still find the flow a little too fast from the Buono) try one of these, they're great.



jlarkin said:


> The kettle arrived a couple of days ago. I'm completely sold on it now and I've only used it 3 times. I tried a new bean (to me) from HasBean InMyMug with the v60 and was struck by how much clearer the flavours were. I can't wait to get even more practice and to watch peoples technique! Thanks all for your input!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it come in a plain brown bag??


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Does it come in a plain brown bag??


From the look of it, I would hope it comes in very discreet packaging.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just to play devils advocate - I'm sure that in James Hoffman's Atlas book on coffee he says that a pouring kettle is unnecessary...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try controlling a pour with a conventional kettle.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Try controlling a pour with a conventional kettle.


Or pouring a kalita wave without destroying the filter.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just dug out the book and he says that he is not convinced that manual pouring kettles are a worthwhile expense for home brewers. But then the accompanying V60 illustrations show a pouring kettle in use...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is a £1600 grinder a worthwhile expense for a home user, hell no.... But we still do it!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Considering they cost about £20 I'd definitely question why they wouldn't be a worthwhile expense for a home brewer but would be valid in any other context?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> If you want even more control (I still find the flow a little too fast from the Buono) try one of these, they're great.


Wow that looks bizarre, if I'm getting some stuff from coffee hit then I might give it a go, thanks


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Considering they cost about £20 I'd definitely question why they wouldn't be a worthwhile expense for a home brewer but would be valid in any other context?


Don't think its a cost issue but one of temperature control. My take on his comments in the book (and i may well be wromg) are that manual pouring kettles are good for delivering a slow controllable pour but at the same time can be prone to misuse by the home user by failing to regulate the temperature of the water in the kettle appropriately. Baristas obviously have training in this regard.

In my limited pourover cafe experiences i've not seen a automatic pouring kettle in use - only the manual ones.


----------

